# TMNT Sig



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Anyone feel like whipping up a Ninja Turtle Sig?

it would be even more ridiculously awesome if it's a parody of someone else's current sig.

I got some points to give out!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

What you mean parody of someone else's sig?


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

for instance, if they took your sig, and replaced the fighters with all the ninja turtles put it in Black and White, and put the names of them underneath JUST like yours.


That would be a good one actually.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Breadfan said:


> for instance, if they took your sig, and replaced the fighters with all the ninja turtles put it in Black and White, and put the names of them underneath JUST like yours.
> 
> 
> That would be a good one actually.


So I'll do that then?


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool


What the- does your sig say "St. Spierre"??


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Breadfan said:


> Cool
> 
> 
> What the- does your sig say "St. Spierre"??


Not anymore it doesn't 

I'll get working on that sig. :thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

How's this?


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome. 


Is it too big? I tried uploading it and it said it's too big, so I just /IMG'd it and it previews but doesn't appear to have stuck.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Breadfan said:


> Awesome.
> 
> 
> Is it too big? I tried uploading it and it said it's too big, so I just /IMG'd it and it previews but doesn't appear to have stuck.


I can see it, so looks like it worked.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Must have just taken a second to upload my sig to all my past posts. makes sense.


10k credits cool?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Breadfan said:


> Must have just taken a second to upload my sig to all my past posts. makes sense.
> 
> 
> 10k credits cool?


No credits needed homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

SO. *******. COOL. Hotness Bread and DP.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks like you gave me credits anyway, thanks man. 

And thank you CB. :thumbsup:


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

I see what I did there.


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

That looks sick man, is this the new look turtles?


----------

